# Male concernWeek 3 autos



## joshdnoonan (Feb 20, 2020)

Autos made it through week three.  Hows my first budget grow looking?  A couple of them have sprouted taller and faster I am wondering if these are potentially males..


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2020)

I would be more concerned that they are that small at 3 weeks. No way to tell sex at this stage.


----------



## joshdnoonan (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm guessing my lights are the issue.  Idk.  I have not given the any nutrients either.


----------



## joshdnoonan (Feb 20, 2020)

18 days to be exact.  Not quite 3 weeks.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 20, 2020)

When you bought the autos, were they fem seeds by any chance? I dont see too many regular autos out there


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2020)

I find starting in Solo cups instead of bigger pots helps with growth. I start with Solo cups, then move to 1/2 gallon pots then to 1-gallon Smart pots for flower.


----------



## joshdnoonan (Feb 21, 2020)

Upon further reading they are fems  and are not suppose to get very big.  so that's my mistake.  Also I remember reading somewhere that your not suppose to transplant autos is why I started in the big pots.  I did buy these seeds because they were described as good for first time growers.  Anyways it's all a learning experience for sure.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Just get through the grow. Dont worry about yield or plant size just yet. A full complete cycle through harvest is the prescription here. Just my opinion. How close is that light?


----------



## joshdnoonan (Feb 21, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Just get through the grow. Dont worry about yield or plant size just yet. A full complete cycle through harvest is the prescription here. Just my opinion. How close is that light?


I've had them about 12" , so yesterday I lowered them to about 4" and noticed about 1-2 " in growth.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Just watch for bleaching or leaf curling, but i think it was the right move


----------

